# Anyone tried Infrared with a Holga?



## BlackDog's (Dec 11, 2007)

What were the results, were you happy with them?

What brand of film did you use? I can find Iford or Rollei but should I look around for something else? (I know nothing about infrared film.) Also, is the red holga filter good for this or would you recommend a better one?

Would love to see some examples if anyone has some to share.


----------



## kaiy (Dec 11, 2007)

There's an article at holgasonline.com about infrared:
http://www.holgasonline.com/holga-techniques-infrared.html

They also have some photo samples up too.


----------



## BlackDog's (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank you.  That link was very helpful.  Answered all my questions.


----------

